# The June Photos (Portraits) - Photos 1-20 - Congrats...



## TwistMyArm (Jul 1, 2004)

This was easily the biggest turnout we've had yet. There are 37 photos in total. It's really tough to choose a favorite this month.

The photos can be found here: June photos 

As some of you may have noticed, there are too many photos to list in one poll so I have to split the poll questions into two threads. If you wish to vote for photos 21-37 please go here:Photos 21-37
Please ensure that you only vote in one thread. 

Like I said there are 37 photos in total.  The photos are all titled (Photo 1 through Photo 37) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Copermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, I just did a quick glance.  A LOT of great shots!!  This is going to be hard...


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 1, 2004)

What a hard decision!  We had a great turnout this month!!


----------



## terri (Jul 1, 2004)

Gosh, that was fun!       I had to narrow it down to my top 4, which was hard enough, and then whittle it down from there.   

But my vote is in!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 1, 2004)

Very difficult to choose just one


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, there are some really great photos.  It was very hard to choose just one!


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 2, 2004)

Heaps of great entries .....

I thought mine was good till I saw the company it's keeping in here ....

Well done everyone!!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 2, 2004)

hah Gatsby...know where you are coming from with that comment 

I'll be definately competing in the next challenge also...this is so much fun!


----------



## Firelance (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm sorry, but where's my picture? I send you one, but it does not appear in the list  :shock: What happened?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 2, 2004)

Firelance, when did you send it to me? I don't recall receiving one from you. If you can tell me you're real name I can check my emails again (pm me if you like). 
Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Firelance (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, sending pm...


----------



## Jaffapie (Jul 3, 2004)

wow! SO many great entries....i spent ages trying to decide!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats CrazyAva! 
CrazyAva submitted photo 37, which won the June challenge with 11 votes. It was a close call this month. We had many fantastic photos submitted. 
Thanks to all who participated!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 8, 2004)

Dang thats a fantastic shot. Congratulations


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh!  I won?  WOW, that is sooooooo awesome!


----------



## havoc (Jul 8, 2004)

LOL, i thought that one would win, but i thought it was taken by some regulars here that we knew were expecting. Congrates CrazyAva, for a wonderful shot, and for completely proving our hypothesis's wrong LOL


----------



## Chase (Jul 8, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations CrazyAva  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lula (Jul 9, 2004)

:cheer: Congrats!!!!


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 9, 2004)

you had my vote  fantastic portrait!!


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you everyone!  I just saw the theme and said, oooh I have a perfect one for that and so I entered it.  Though first I asked if it was too revealing as I know there are young members here.  I didn't want to enter something that wouldn't even be allowed.  I love that picture, it's one of my favorites that I have recently done.  Now I just have to figure out what I am to do with the user gallery space that I won


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 10, 2004)

Congratulations!

That is a wonderful picture .... I'll bet the lady was rapt with it!!


----------

